# Dry Hop with Perle?



## RelaxedBrewer (5/6/14)

Anyone ever dry hoped with perle before?

I currently have an American style Red ale fermenting away and used some perle for bittering as well as a flavor addition.
I am using Simco and citra for flavour/aroma as well but was thinking about chucking a bit of the perle in as well.


----------



## BottloBill (8/6/14)

Dry hopping with Cascade or Simcoe will usually compliment Perle Nicely in a red ale


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/14)

I once dry hopped with perle plugs in a beer I hilariously called Perle Necklace. It made the beer somewhat spicy, I quite liked it but it can be a bit overwhelming if you use too much.


----------

